# Advantages/Disadvantages of having a coding company or LLC



## kishacajun (Feb 22, 2011)

Can someone pleas give me some information on this...I'm thinking about starting up my own Coding & Education business...I was advised by my accountant to get an LLC because I'll have a better outcome each year around tax time...Basically I'm getting hit now in taxes by working for 2 companies remotely...I've always wanted my own thing so I think now is the time...Are any coders available to tell me about having their own LLC and what that has done for them since having it as a Coder...thanks


----------



## keke74 (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't have my own LLC as of yet, but my situation is much like yours. You can go to www.legalzoom.com and everything you need to know about forming an LLC is there. Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 23, 2011)

Listen to your accountant!  Or to an attorney.  An LLC is not just about taxes but also about liability.  There are advantages and disadvantages between an LLC and a C corp and Sole proprietorship.  You need to know all the ins and outs.


----------



## bahamh@gmail.com (Jan 13, 2022)

kishacajun said:


> Can someone pleas give me some information on this...I'm thinking about starting up my own Coding & Education business...I was advised by my accountant to get an LLC because I'll have a better outcome each year around tax time...Basically I'm getting hit now in taxes by working for 2 companies remotely...I've always wanted my own thing so I think now is the time...Are any coders available to tell me about having their own LLC and what that has done for them since having it as a Coder...thanks


Did you ever start up the llc? Any advice for those who are thinking of the same
Path? Thank you!


----------

